# Trouble with Ennies ebay Auction?



## jcfiala (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi.

I won one of the ennies ebay auctions, but failed to be at Gen Con due to a medical emergency.  I've tried sending a couple of ebay messages to the person who was doing the selling, but apparently he's not paying attention to his account, and hasn't replied.

Who is it that I need to get in contact with?  It's been a week, I'd like to get this worked out.

Thanks.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2006)

You should contact Denise Robinson (Dextra on the boards here), who is the ENnies business manager.  I can't remember her email address offhand, but it's on the ENnies website.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 19, 2006)

You pile of product is on its way to you now.

Thank you SO much for your support of the awards


----------



## jcfiala (Aug 20, 2006)

HellHound said:
			
		

> You pile of product is on its way to you now.
> 
> Thank you SO much for your support of the awards




Oh, hey, thanks!  What do I owe you for shipping?
(No, seriously - I want to pay for shipping.)


----------



## HellHound (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll dig up the invoice and forward it to you via email. Expect it tomorrow when I am not in the middle of making a roast chicken dinner.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 20, 2006)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'll dig up the invoice and forward it to you via email. Expect it tomorrow when I am not in the middle of making a roast chicken dinner.




Mmmm...chicken.     

Have you mailed out all of the bundles?  I haven't received mine yet either (although I'm sure that since I'm asking that it will show up on my doorstep tomorrow).

Thanks!


----------



## jcfiala (Aug 29, 2006)

HellHound said:
			
		

> You pile of product is on its way to you now.
> 
> Thank you SO much for your support of the awards




Hi!  It's been 10 days and I haven't received anything.  How were the items shipped out, and when should I be expecting them?


----------



## Ghostwind (Aug 30, 2006)

Since the product comes from Canada, be patient. Canadian mail is not known for its speedy service.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Aug 30, 2006)

Interestingly enough, it might be cheaper to mail it from Gen Con if people don't make it to pick it up in the future.


----------



## shaylon (Aug 30, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Canadian mail is not known for its speedy service.




Yep, the mailmen still travel by horseback, and most of them double as fur trappers, and it is beaver season! (Insert CM approved joke here!)

It took a few days more than expected to receive my copy of Iron Heroes that I won as an Ennies auction, but I knew that the mail would be slow.  I am sure you will get it soon if you haven't.

Thanks again Hound.

-Shay


----------



## jcfiala (Aug 31, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Since the product comes from Canada, be patient. Canadian mail is not known for its speedy service.




Canada, eh?

Well,  I guess I'll have to hang on for a little while longer, then....


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 31, 2006)

I haven't received mine either, so it appears we're in the same boat.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 6, 2006)

Still nothing here...


----------



## jcfiala (Sep 6, 2006)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Still nothing here...




I haven't gotten anything either, but if Canada is anything like France, half the country took the month of August off for Summer vacation.  So, I figure I can wait a few more days.


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 6, 2006)

Ghostwind said:
			
		

> Since the product comes from Canada, be patient. Canadian mail is not known for its speedy service.



Absolute and utter nonsense (and ironic, coming from an American).



			
				jcfiala said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten anything either, but if Canada is anything like France, half the country took the month of August off for Summer vacation.



It's not.


----------



## jcfiala (Sep 6, 2006)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> jcfiala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In America, we've got this thing called humor...


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought Dextra said elsewhere that Hellhound zipped down into NY to do the mailing of those packages, no?


----------



## Arnwyn (Sep 6, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> In America, we've got this thing called humor...



Indeed, but I'm bitter on that front. I want the same vacation time that they have in France!

P.S. We have the same thing here, too - but ours is funny.


----------



## Treebore (Sep 6, 2006)

I got my Iron Heroes Monday. So hopefully the rest of you have yours since I am further south. Assuming that actually has anything to do with mail distribution.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> In America, we've got this thing called humor...



 Nothing on the internet is funny.


----------



## jcfiala (Sep 10, 2006)

21 days and counting on still not seeing anything... was this sent Media mail?  Did it somehow get returned to sender?


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 10, 2006)

jcfiala said:
			
		

> 21 days and counting on still not seeing anything... was this sent Media mail?  Did it somehow get returned to sender?




Nothing for me either.


----------



## jcfiala (Sep 12, 2006)

Asking for the third time how and when the product was shipped to me?

Is there someone I should be emailing directly rather than posting in this thread?

I'd try messaging through ebay, but I never got a reply through that...


----------



## Dextra (Sep 21, 2006)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> I thought Dextra said elsewhere that Hellhound zipped down into NY to do the mailing of those packages, no?




Honestly, I don't recall the date, but I'll dig through my files and piles to find the shipping invoice so I can determine
A. Date of shipment
B. Method: he may have gone for Media Mail, which is the cheapest (and unfortunately slowest) method of shipping.

He did indeed drive to NY state to do the shipping.  

And yes, it would have made far more sense to ship it from Gen Con proper.  But what with having to tear down the booth and load it and the piles of books it contained into the van & trailer, then pack up to leave, it wasn't feasible.  Then the overwhelming urge to get home took over, and by the time we reached anywhere resembling a postal outlet, it was closed already.  Lots of wouldacouldashouldas involved, and lessons learned.

Anyhoo, I probably won't be able to look at anything until Sunday- just too many other things on my plate, but I hope to have some concrete answers Monday morning.  I'm sorry I didn't notice this thread before- I will give this my attention and hope to come up with a resolution forthwith.

PS- JF, I hope your emergency resolved itself painlessly and quickly


----------

